# Shrimp and Breeding Fish ... Egg Eaters?



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I keep thinking of bringing my pH down, adding peat, etc. to try to get my Cardinals to spawn. Supposing the Cherry Shrimp are able to tolerate such conditions, do any of you have experience with shrimp eating/avoiding fish eggs?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm good question. My guess is the cherries would go after some eggs since they forage and eat practically anything. I saw them picking at a dead oto once, so I wouldn't cross off fish eggs.

Cardinal breeding eh? cool. 

-John N.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I figure it's worth a shot. At least I'll see if they'll spawn in my community tank. If they do, I could always give it a go under more controlled circumstances in a dedicated breeding tank. I guess I'll be picking up some peat tomorrow, so we'll see.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

John, please keep us updated as this experiment progresses. I am interested in hearing learning if the shrimp eat the eggs.

Good luck!


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

I have an amano shrimp with my Aphyosemion australe pair (I call it their pet shrimp, and thus far have only seen it messing with fungused eggs, it seems to ignore the healthy ones as it goes picking thru the mop or mosses. 

Hopefully it goes well for you, good luck!


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

I saw cherries go after fresh ram eggs. I was trying to hatch then in a 10 gallon tank with some shrimp in it. About a minute after I put in the eggs cherries were picking them off the rock.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

You are better off adding shrimp into the grow out tank. Use Neocardina or Cardina types. They will keep the extra food and waste down.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just wanted to re-ask this question to anyone who might have additional perspectives. 

I'd like to keep some shrimp, but not if they will feast on the eggs of my new blue-eye rainbows.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

John P. said:


> Just wanted to re-ask this question to anyone who might have additional perspectives.
> 
> I'd like to keep some shrimp, but not if they will feast on the eggs of my new blue-eye rainbows.


I've seen Cherry's eating some of the pleco eggs that were accidentally kicked out by the male. But they did leave a stranded wriggler (basically an egg sac with a tail) alone, not sure if they weren't interested or maybe I caught him before they even got a chance. However, they are oppurtunists - I've seen them eat dead pleco fry and sometimes they try to sneak in the male's cave but plecos gaurd their eggs 24-7 so it isn't so much of problem. Removing them would be your safest bet.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

You'd have better chances of successful spawning with a dedicated spawning tank in any case. Eggs are very sensitive to fungus, and if cardinals are like neons, the eggs need to be kept in darkness until they hatch. Are you familiar with the method for spawning neons?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. I actually sold the Cardinals to Cassie (SCAPE member), and now have some Pseudomugil Gertrudae (Blue-eye rainbows) that I'm going to try to breed. I've really enjoyed the shrimp though over the past few years.

The tank is in my garage--a 45cm ADA cube. If I don't add the shrimp, It'll only be the 'bows.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Definitely best to keep shrimp out of the tank if you are intending to breed your new fish as they will have no qualms about snacking on eggs. In my own experience I have had just as may problems loosing eggs to shrimp as with snails. Good luck with rainbows!


----------

